# Flooring/Bedding for rabbit cage.



## michellexgix (Sep 13, 2010)

I am using a pet store cage temporary untill I get my c&c cage at the end of the month/start of next month for my 10ish month male rabbit.

I was using woodshavings in it, I was changing to towels and fleece for my guinea pigs cage and thought I could do the same to my rabbits so I did. Next thing my rabbit started getting ill, not eatting hay and not pooping, brought him to the vet who does think it could of been just stress but small chance he could have ate some fuzz from the fleece blanket, so I wont be using that on him again. 

I am now back to using woodshavings 

I hate them, I want to get a better bedding/flooring in the cage. Also he is not litter trained nor is he neutered, I am neutering him at xmas about and hopfully that will help his toilet habbits!



So what can I use?


----------



## elrohwen (Sep 13, 2010)

I would just take everything out - rabbits don't really need any kind of bedding in a plastic floored cage. The wood shavings are actually preventing him from being litter trained, as he doesn't understand where he's supposed to go to the bathroom - it all looks like one big bathroom to him. 

Plenty of rabbits live on lino tiles, which are basically the same as a plastic floor, and many prefer to lay on a cool hard surface. I used to have fleece blankets in the plastic age portion of my bunny pen, but eventually took it out and my rabbits don't mind a bit. 

Another idea is to provide grass mats in all or part of the cage - if your bunny doesn't like laying on the cool floor this will give him a different surface, and it will also be safe for him to eat.


----------



## michellexgix (Sep 21, 2010)

*elrohwen wrote: *


> I would just take everything out - rabbits don't really need any kind of bedding in a plastic floored cage. The wood shavings are actually preventing him from being litter trained, as he doesn't understand where he's supposed to go to the bathroom - it all looks like one big bathroom to him.
> 
> Plenty of rabbits live on lino tiles, which are basically the same as a plastic floor, and many prefer to lay on a cool hard surface. I used to have fleece blankets in the plastic age portion of my bunny pen, but eventually took it out and my rabbits don't mind a bit.
> 
> Another idea is to provide grass mats in all or part of the cage - if your bunny doesn't like laying on the cool floor this will give him a different surface, and it will also be safe for him to eat.


But I heard they can't have a slippery floor? Oh and I tired the fleece and lets just say my rabbit got really ill from messing with the fleece and bitting it and then fluff went in his mouth and He stopped pooing so I had to bring him to the vet, hes better know though.


----------



## okiron (Sep 23, 2010)

I doubt a pet store cage is big enough to full on run and do binkies in. If he's running and jumping it's good to have some traction. Walking around in a plastic cage is fine.


----------



## michellexgix (Sep 24, 2010)

Ok thank you.. 
I may do that so next cleanning time..

Nahh he doesn't binky in it, he will only binky on a fleece blanket, its the only time I ever saw him binky LOL..


----------

